# An unfortunate trend in young female opera singers



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I search Youtube for singers for you guys and end up seeing countless student recital performances coming up in the searches. Of these, about 50% of the female opera aspirates are significantly overweight. I live in Seattle where people tend to be fitter. Are Americans really that fat or are fat women drawn to a career in opera where they think they will be accepted whether they are overweight or not? They also do not seem to have any gay friends who would have nixed what they wore to the recital.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes, Americans are fatter than most other countries due to the SAD (Standard American Diet) which still counsels including carbs in their diet - even the American Diabetic Association. WeightWatchers gives fruit a “zero” value - they want to keep you fat so they can sign people up on their program. Weekly meetings cost you money as well as their food. 

Obese soprano and mezzo-soprano singers get recognition even if fat. The little black dress associated with Deborah Voigt taught them nothing.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

What a bizarre thread idea. Whatever your reasoning for it, a person's life choices, in this case female American opera vocalists, is no one's business. If you can't say something to someone's face, then you shouldn't say anything at all and if you actually told one of these women that they're overweight, you would come across as insensitive and completely devoid of any tact. They're own health is between them and their doctor. Commentary on it is unnecessary.


----------



## PaulFranz (May 7, 2019)

Neo Romanza said:


> What a bizarre thread idea. Whatever your reasoning for it, a person's life choices, in this case female American opera vocalists, is no one's business. If you can't say something to someone's face, then you shouldn't say anything at all and if you actually told one of these women that they're overweight, you would come across as insensitive and completely devoid of any tact. They're own health is between them and their doctor. Commentary on it is unnecessary.


What a bizarre comment idea. Whatever your reasoning for it, a person's life choices, in this case a poster on a discussion forum, is no one's business. If you can't say something to someone's face, then you shouldn't say anything at all and if you actually had a total emotional meltdown based on a true observation in real life, you would come across as insensitive, unhinged, and completely devoid of any tact. OP's commenting proclivities are between them and God. Commentary on it is unnecessary.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

PaulFranz said:


> What a bizarre comment idea. Whatever your reasoning for it, a person's life choices, in this case a poster on a discussion forum, is no one's business. If you can't say something to someone's face, then you shouldn't say anything at all and if you actually had a total emotional meltdown based on a true observation in real life, you would come across as insensitive, unhinged, and completely devoid of any tact. OP's commenting proclivities are between them and God. Commentary on it is unnecessary.


I just felt this thread would turn into some unfortunate posting from members and your own post only confirms this fact. It's a negative thread that doesn't have any positive outcome. That's all I'm saying.

Divulge in the topic if you must, but I think the music is of more importance and I'll make a plea to one of the moderators to have this thread closed.

Good night to all who want to involve themselves with this thread.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I worked for 2 years in one US southern state, which is not considered cool or a center of the world, it was no New York. The capital had no opera house  . So things are different in the metropolitan areas for sure.

Anyway, where I lived, people walked minimally on their feet and you would not see pedestrians in the streets. My boyfriend at a time was very sporty, so we _drove_ to the running track, or to the gym to excercise. The snack you could readily buy was a combination of sweet and salty, which is known to increase the glucose absorption. The salty snacks were always a little sweet and sweet was always a little salty, unlike my homeland. We drove to places where more normal food was available. I needed a special store to buy an "unsalted butter" for my baking. At work in caffeteria, the junk lunches were cheaper than "normal" lunches, it was 3 vs 5 dollars at the time.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The food industry does these things on purpose to sell their products: add sugar and sodium to everything to entice the public.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

I anticipate we will be closed soon. So, shortly, there are regions in the USA, where maintaining a healthy lifestyle requires a lot of know how, planning and conscious effort, basically swimming against the current.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I search Youtube for singers for you guys and end up seeing countless student recital performances coming up in the searches. Of these, about 50% of the female opera aspirates are significantly overweight. I live in Seattle where people tend to be fitter. Are Americans really that fat or are fat women drawn to a career in opera where they think they will be accepted whether they are overweight or not? They also do not seem to have any gay friends who would have nixed what they wore to the recital.


Flush this ******** thread.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's close this one.


----------

